# Bookkeeping



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I hate bookkeeping!!

Do you use accounting software or just take everything to your accountant? Cash or accrual methods?

Did I mention that I hate bookkeeping!

Any help is appreciated.

Vicki in NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No software, no accountant (unless you count me LOL). I keep a sales book (a small plain notebook) in which I record anything that brings in money (milk sales, goat sales, soap, etc.) and then I keep all receipts and make notations on them. Then just tally it all up at the end of the year (though ideally I should be doing it at the end of each week or at the very least each month.....but sometime mid-year I seem to forget LOL).


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I use an excel spreadsheet for everything. Income, outgo, inventory, recipes, dates / general info on each make, etc. Each activity has a separate sheet within the workbook.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Kathy, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who doesn't get around to book work! Every year for the past 10 years that is how I did things. Every year I would vow to not get behind and every year I would miserably fail. I *think* this may actually be the year I get my act together! I'm up to date with all of my book work as of now! I think a big part of my actually getting organized is the fact that sales are getting too big to take on the job of doing all my book work at the end of the year. 

I use Quickbooks. All though I'm totally no wizard at it. I only use it as a place to enter my income and expenses. Even though I do all my book work, at the end of the year I turn over all my records to my accountant. She does my taxes. There is no way I would ever try and tackle that job.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I used quickbooks since the beginning of the business and just quit it to move to quicken. I have less information to work with, but I have so many more free hours it's worth it.

PJ


----------

